# Pussywillow for infection



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has some pussywillow bark they can sell? I need enough for a 30gal.
One of my crs is starting to turn pink in the abdominal area and I fear an infection coming on.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Pussy willow bark? really?

Come by and cut some branches off my tree.


----------

